# Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)



## Z-Diode (27. Februar 2010)

*Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

Hallo

Ja suche wie oben beschrieben ein Notebook mit Mattes Display 
es sollte etwas Spieletauglich sein (hatte an einer GF 240M GT oder ATI HD 4650 gedacht)
Naja aber ich finde zwar viele Notebook die auch besser sind als was ich jetzt suche sind aber meisten Verspiegelt 
Kann mir einer was empfehlen?


----------



## Iceananas (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

Das Angebot ist bei Non-Glare NBs sehr eingeschränkt, wie du festgestellt hast. Da Multimedia-NBs erst solch starke Karten haben und diese allesamt Glare-Displays haben (wobei manche richtig gut sind und nicht einfach nur spiegeln, z.B. die von Sony) ist es schwer was zu finden. Eine Preissuchmaschine hat mir nur dieses Modell unter 700€ ausgespuckt, dabei sieht es gar nicht schlecht aus: 
Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, Core 2 Duo T6570 2.10GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (NSL6NGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Superwip (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

Eine 4650 ist aber fast doppelt so schnell wie eine 4570...

Trotzdem: Phinkpads sind allesamt sehr gut verarbeitet, der Trackpoint ist auch super und ich komme auf meinem Toshiba Sattelite u500 auch mit einer 4570 aus


----------



## Z-Diode (2. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

ok vielen dank ich denke da werde ich noch warten ober mir doch ein Notebook mit gespiegeltes Display kaufen .... warum bauen die Hersteller so ein müll überhaupt ein  ??


----------



## Iceananas (2. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

weil ein unentspiegeltes display billiger ist.

aber nicht alle glare-displays sind schlecht, manche hersteller arbeiten schon mit antireflexionsschichten und die farbbrillanz ist durch die beschichtung ziemlich gut, siehe die sony vaio NBS. gehe am besten malzu mm oder saturn und guck dir ein paar displays an, je nach subjektivem empfinden findet man durchaus angenehme displays. (und dann im inet bestellen natürlich)


----------



## Zerebo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

Wenn du garnichts findest kannste auch eine entspiegelte Schutzfolie nehmen.Das Bild leidet zwar etwas aber die entspiegelung ist je nach Folie ziemlich gut.Hab eine entspiegelte Schutzfolie auf meinen Hp Tm2 (Schminkspiegel) und bin durchaus zufrieden.


----------



## rocc (2. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

Bei Sony wirst du Wohl oder Übel leider kein richtig gutes Notebook für 700€ finden. Da muss man für die gebotene Sony-Qualität schon ein wenig mehr investieren um trotzdem noch gute Hardware zu bekommen.

Meins(Glare-Type & von HP) hat 750€ gekostet - btw, Glare ist sehr angenehm wenn man keine nervende Lichtquelle hinter sich hat; auf lange Zeit kannst du ohne nervige hinter-deinem-Rücken-Reflexionen besser auf ein Glare-Type kucken - und hat schon so ziemlich alles, was vor ca. 1 Jahr noch aktuell war. Die sollen auch sonst ganz gute, neue Notebook-reihen haben.
Aber worauf ich besonders im mobilen Marktsegment achte: INTEL! Ohne fantatisch zu klingen, aber die haben eben im moment das Optimum aus Leistung und Energiesparen. Mir soll gegen einen ordentlichen Intel Centrino 2 - sei es ein Pxxxx oder selbst ein SUxxxx - keiner mit einem AMD Dual-Core TM41 oder wie die Dinger heißen, kommen. Auf LAN's schon seeehr viele AMD-Besitzer gesehen die darüber fluchen.
GraKa wird deine Entscheidung sein, Fakt ist: Viel Power gleich viel Stromverbrauch und die dadurch resultierende geringe Akkulaufzeit. Ein Laufzeitmonster wirst du im Gaming-Bereich nicht züchten können.


----------



## Z-Diode (3. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

hi 

danke nochmal für die Tipps 

habe jetzt ein paar rausgesucht auch mit spiegelden Display 

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-131*HD4650*
Notebooks Packard Bell TJ65 [Bestseller]
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/packard+bell+tj75exklusiv+angebot (ok knapp am limit ^^)

oder habt ihr besser vorschläge??


----------



## rocc (5. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

Nimm den Packard Bell Tj75!
Hast ein gutes Angebot gefunden.


----------



## Senshu (7. März 2010)

*AW: Notebook bis 700€ (Mattes Display)*

Ansonsten versuch es mal bei Hawkforce, die bieten auf Nachfrage auch viele (Clevo-)Modelle mit non-glare an.
Spezielle Sondernangebote gibt es da neuerdings regelmäßig im Forum von Notebookforce


----------

